# mod_rewrite Problem Subdomain



## piti66 (7. November 2016)

Hallo,

versuche seit einige Zeit Subdomains die mit www. aufgerufen werden auf die Subdomain ohne www. umzuleiten. Jedoch nicht für feste Namen, sondern als Wildcard sozusagen:

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www.subdomain.domain.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ https://subdomain.domain.de$1 [L,R=301]

Also das funktionert bei festgelegten Subdomains, aber bräuchte das halt als Wildcard Lösung. Ich hoffe jemand versteht was ich meine ^^


----------

